# Reclaiming Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a batch of CLVerbena that I made..not happy with the quality...you can see undisolved butters in it...I guess I didn't heat it up good enough...one of the first soaps I've made. I chunked it up and threw it in teh crock pot...it is not melting? Wierd...at least not as fast as I would like. Any suggestions...Also, how long does it need to cure once this is done? Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Linda did you add any oil to it? I know when I rebatched I used 8 oz OO, but I did mine on the stove. And it did turn into a softsoap. I still use it-got about a gallon left. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When I rebatch or twice milled soap I shred the existing batch put in a big bucket (2gal) and pour over it a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of milk depending on how much shredded soap there is. let it sit over night and then heat in the am stirring off and on until jelly /applesauce consitancy then get into the molds fast. Won't be as pretty as orginal but it good good soap. Also I always have to add more scent to the end result.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think that if you add more oil (esp. 8 oz...that's quite a bit!) you'd have to add more lye, or you would get a VERY soft (super-super fatted??) soap. Adding liquid as per Sondra I think is a better way to do it.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, thus why it turned into a softsoap, goes through a pump bottle. I did add water too. Just not x-tra lye. First time doing it and have learned . Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I always add water or milk and never oil for the reasons stated above, your soap will be too superfatted and thus soft.. the water or milk will evaporate off the soap if left to dry long enough.. 
"Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually like this softer soap from the pump. When you have to wash your hands over and over and over again everyday it does help with dryness--or I should say "what dryness?". But I do live in a very dry climate. A friend of Lindsey's uses it for shampoo, says she likes how it does not leave a crudy feeling to her hair and has actually helped with her split ends. Would I do this again...probably, I just can't see wasting all the ingredients. But like I said, I've learned and will add lye next time. For my first go it actually works even being super-fatty. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have given up on rebatching, the soap is simply unsaleable. I put several bars of soap into the crockpot, let melt, add water until it is liquid and use as laundry soap. Vicki


----------

